# Health  Care  Facilities



## globe trekker (Jan 12, 2010)

Greetings to you all! 

*QUESTION:* What references/standards do you use to assist you in your review of the electrical requirements on the plans [ and

general reference ], of health care facility type projects?       " NFPA-99 - Standards for Healthcare Facilities,  2005 Edition

or more recent, ";     "  The Guidelines for Design and Construction of Healthcare Facilities ",  or other?

I'm trying to get an good idea of what standards to purchase for my own library, so that I can expedite the plans review

process of healthcare type facilities, ...the electrical part anyway.



.


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Health  Care  Facilities

NFPA 101 - 2000 edition.  This is the edition formally adopted by CMS / Joint Commission

NFPA 101 - 2003, 2006 and 2009 editions.  enforced by local jurisdictions and government

NFPA 110

NFPA 99 - 1999 is the referenced version for 101 - 2000

NFPA 99 - 2005 for up to date information

monitor the CMS website and download their references

monitor the Joint Commission webiste and download their references.

IBC for building code issues


----------



## cda (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Health  Care  Facilities

would also say check with local ahj to see if they have any add ons, or use another code on top of  101, 99, and NEC


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Health  Care  Facilities

cda,

Thanks for the references!         I work in the AHJ, so I am trying to purchase some reference materials that will

assist me when reviewing plans.     I have seen these two sources:

*http://www.constructionbook.com/cart2/x ... roduct.htm*

and

*http://www.constructionbook.com/guideli ... nce-books/*



and was wondering if they are worth purchasing.    We are under the `08 NEC.   I do not have a copy

of the Life Safety Code - 101.    I will have to buy the books out of my pocket, but I need them regularly

when doing plan reviews.    Unfortunately, any additional code books are NOT on the dept. budget.   

.


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Health  Care  Facilities

Your department legally enforces a code that they do not have a copy of :?:


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Health  Care  Facilities

Who said anything about enforcement... ?    The codes are merely a suggestion [ as interpreted by the business

owners and contractors ].    

.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Health  Care  Facilities

For electrical NFPA70 art 517 would seem to be the place to start.

EDIT: I see cda did mention the NEC.


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Health  Care  Facilities

Yes Chris, I have utilized Art. 517 in the past.   Mike Holt's forum was & is a BIG help, just like this forum

is continuously!      

Did you see the reference that I posted earlier, ...to the CBE, Inc. web site?    Are those books worth

purchasing?     Do they have a more [ electrically ] concentrated listing of codes and requirements for

the health care facilities,  or do I need to buy an NPFA -101 and then continue researching around in

the NEC?   :?:

.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Health  Care  Facilities

I can't give a review of either publication. But your first link has the 99 for $76. I would suggest your buy from the NFPA, same book is $58.

http://www.nfpa.org/search.asp?query=NFPA+99&%26lid%3DSearch.x=0&%26lid%3DSearch.y=0&cookie_test=1


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Health  Care  Facilities

The current NFPA codes can be viewed online for free.


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Health  Care  Facilities

Thanks for the ' heads up ' on the pricing! 

.


----------



## RJJ (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Health  Care  Facilities

Besides the NEC it seems that NFPA101 is the major link.


----------

